# Anime Eating



## Purplestuff23 (Aug 5, 2006)

So i'm not usually the Anime type, but I was recently introduced to Samurai Champloo. If y'alls a fan of eating, this character Fuu eats all the time...she's skinny, but, so what if you like seeing girls eat, at least its something.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 7, 2006)

Speed eating and eating contests are actually quite common in anime. Miaka the marysue heroine of Fushigi Yuugi dreams about food in one of the first few episodes, there's a Ranma 1/2 plot arc about speed-eating as a martial art, Trouble Chocolate has a human tornado boy who eats everyone's school lunch and causes a panic, and in general eating a lot is often presented as the one flaw of an otherwise-cute girl which comically results in her boyfriend having to spend too much money on her.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 7, 2006)

Purplestuff23 said:


> So i'm not usually the Anime type, but I was recently introduced to Samurai Champloo. If y'alls a fan of eating, this character Fuu eats all the time...she's skinny, but, so what if you like seeing girls eat, at least its something.



In more than one episode, Fuu has also temporarily turned fat as a result of her binge-eating tendencies. It doesn't last, but in one instance she was able to escape the attention of some guards since she no longer looked like the girl they were looking for . . .


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a big anime geek and have been watching this show for years.

The fat Fuu sequences are short lived but great.


Dennis


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 8, 2006)

You know, I've noticed this myself. I think the young girls eating thing in Anime is just like a ditzy taboo. All the heroines who are cute and naive seem to get in on the overeating. SailorMoon, Miaka, heck there was an entire series dedicated to a princess who was obsessed with gorging on pudding! Well, there were reasons, but still! I think its like the anti-perfect girl image that makes the characters quirky and fun. Other characters make fun of their "gluttony" but its endearing in the end.  

Yay anime fans by the way! :smitten:


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 9, 2006)

Ya'all might find this usefull:

Guide to appearances of 'Big Fuu'


----------



## PolarKat (Aug 9, 2006)

Anime & food.. Galaxy Angels

Don't forget there are also many quirky male characters... Monkey D. Luffy, Inuyasha, Chouji, and poor photon..


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think anything beats Isuzu from Tenjou Tenge!
Pink haired goddess has the ability to fold in her fat form to fight and look thin, but she has trouble keeping her "fit form" if she's gorging or lost a fight (no more energy). 
and wow with the clothes tearing and all


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 23, 2006)

Photon: The idiot Adventures also has a ditzy female character who goes with the main male character to visit her gorgeous sister, to find that the sister has put on lots of weight, which Photon is not at all phased by and proceeds to snuggle into her chest, and there's a moment where the ditzy female character is inflated as a joke about what she will look like when she's her sister's age. (I hope I'm remembering that correctly, watched that anime about 2 years ago.)


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jun 14, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> Anime & food.. Galaxy Angels
> 
> Don't forget there are also many quirky male characters... Monkey D. Luffy, Inuyasha, Chouji, and poor photon..



Luffy... He's so cute :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 14, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> Don't forget there are also many quirky male characters... Monkey D. Luffy, Inuyasha, Chouji, and poor photon..


Can't forget about Ed from FMA - also with a habit of shoveling down food.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 14, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> I don't think anything beats Isuzu from Tenjou Tenge!
> Pink haired goddess has the ability to fold in her fat form to fight and look thin, but she has trouble keeping her "fit form" if she's gorging or lost a fight (no more energy).
> and wow with the clothes tearing and all



THIS IS RELEVANT TO MY INTERESTS .

Just looked Isuzu and _Tenjou Tenge_ up on Wikipedia. (Pic.) I don't watch much anime these days, but this I'll have to track down...


----------



## Tassel (Jun 14, 2007)

This guy has some neat animation in WG and anime WG http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Sanji24

I also really like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3WGjmPfUjs


----------



## Nico (Jun 14, 2007)

Though I love anime, I've often been severely disappointed at the strange phenomenon of skinny girls eating as much as three sumo wrestlers and not showing any results, not to mention the general lack of cute fat chicks. My wish came true with Isuzu-chan of Tenjo Tengei. Of course she can't be proud of her fat..... oh, no........ that just wouldn't make any sense.....


----------



## BigGirlSea (Jun 15, 2007)

Interesting thread to me as last night I saw an anime movie - Paprika - with my friends (the first I'd ever seen) that had a very large male character in it. In a review I read he is described as "Tokita Kohsaku (Tôru Furuya), a morbidly obese, genius-level man-child." At first I was annoyed by how they were making fun of his size and how much he ate as well as how he had difficulty fitting into things, was sweating a lot etc... then I started to find it fascinating. The really interesting part is at the end when the main character makes a comment that is positive about how he devouers everything... very weight gain encouraging sounding to me!

You can find a pic of him here.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 15, 2007)

Tassel said:


> This guy has some neat animation in WG and anime WG http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Sanji24



Hey, that guy is subscribed to my vids! *laughs*

I'm really not into anime myself, but a friend passed on this little vid. I don't know what it's from (but I'd like to). It's a girl force fed some very fattening cookies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i2ZCHM7AdM


----------



## Tassel (Jun 15, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Hey, that guy is subscribed to my vids! *laughs*
> 
> I'm really not into anime myself, but a friend passed on this little vid. I don't know what it's from (but I'd like to). It's a girl force fed some very fattening cookies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i2ZCHM7AdM



It's actually from a video game, from... well I can't remember but I'm pretty sure it's from a video game!


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jun 16, 2007)

For those who haven't seen it, I have a collection of bhm anime style vids on my youtube page.


----------



## KnownIssues (Jun 17, 2007)

There are so many examples of it, in fact, that Anime Expansion has a section dedicated to screen caps from series that have characters eating or getting fat. I can imagine lots of reasons the topic comes up, not the least of which is the explosion of consumerism in Japan. Also, i wonder if it's not often a case of fat characters being enjoyable to draw. I remember reading that the classic painters preferred drawing "Rubenesque" women because curves are more of a challenge to draw than straight lines.


----------



## Tassel (Jun 18, 2007)

I recently found on Youtube, on the first episode of One Piece there's a really big fat lady One Piece called Alvida. Here are the links http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugltl-7pmNE&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDh3xWCWbus&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DLjIe9fBjo


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 19, 2007)

Does she ever eat anything, though? Unfortunately, next time we see her she's lost all the weight.


----------



## Tassel (Jun 23, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Does she ever eat anything, though? Unfortunately, next time we see her she's lost all the weight.



Yeah it really is sad...


----------

